# Sh*T- she died :(



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

My female water dragon got an infection on her upper crest 2 months ago, took her to the vets, gone within a week.
Then it decided to show itself he one of her feet/arms, treated that and she became very skittis/wary, and someone managed to completely break an arm in two.Vets again, moved to spare 5ft viv, and her arm was tied to her body, 1 month later its completely healed, but during that time she got an infection in the other arm, and because she only had one to use she continually scratched the bottom viv lip, and broke two toes, which once again became infected and then fell off...Vets again.
A week ago everything looked like it had stopped, healed, getting on great.
But no, in 2 days a huge hard abcess appears under one of her front arms/chest.It felt as though some of it was under the rib cage.To the vets again, he keeps her in over night and does surgery in the morning.
Came back to me, abcess drained out a little but still there and large, the next day the same sought of infection came back just next to the abcess on the arm next to it, noticed puss coming out under her arm and dead skin-this was completely fine the previous day.So I gently squeezed as much of the puss out as possible, dabbed with iodine, booked vets for monday (rep vet wasn't available).Went round mums on friday and dad phoned me today she had died:censor::censor:Its so horrible, poor thing went through so much, so many injections etc, and just when I thought she would be fine, more issues came up.
Just showing how stress can lead to death in reptiles...I think she must have got septicaemia.The infection kept reappearing in different parts.The tank she was in hand newspaper down, and the water was changed at least once a day to prevent it getting dirty.
Luckily the vet is very good, and only charge £20-£30 each visit.
RIP Ivy


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

That's horrible  Sorry to hear that x


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks
So many sp's, meh.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Noo..

you did what you could to try and save him, its the way it goes though, cruel i know.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss but unlike so many RIP threads you actually did everything you could for her.. you tried so hard.. Please dont be tough on yourself..

stress causes an acid reaction in animals bodies and bacteria and poisons feed on acid so you have probably surmised correctly.. its tough to fight infection even with anti biotics when stress is high and acids are being produced... 

RIP little warrior xxxxxx


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks people. Truly does suck
It wasn't lethargic or anything at all when I went..Makes it such a shock.
It's horrible thinking I will never see it again.


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

Im soooo sorry for your loss  it is so sad but your little dragon will be at peace now, dont forget you did your very best at least you cared and took him/her to the vet.
Dont let the experience put you off getting another remember you did your best.
bats


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement.
I have 2 others.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

RIP little one


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry mate, know how you feel we had 2 die one after another last year


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pictures..
































Note the swelled arm in which there was puss in.


----------

